# DTV4PC Opinions plz!



## Dodo2 (Aug 23, 2006)

How good [or NOT] is DTV4PC? I've seen it advertised quite a lot on the internet, and wondered if anyone could enlighten me. Thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IMO, it's crap! Prepare to be disappointed if you waste your money on it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Read the first line of the first hit in a Google search for DTV4PC.


----------

